# Blur Splitscreen



## leo55 (18. August 2010)

Hi,
 ich probere gerade Splitscreen zu spielen mit meinem Kumpel.

 Er hat einen Xbox 360  Controller mit diesem PC Reciver. Er kann auch damit super Singleplayer  spielen aber beim Mulitplayer splitscreen geht es nicht.

*Wenn ich das richig verstanden habe* muss er einfach nur Y drücken damit der 2 Spieler aktiviert wird. Leider geht das nicht.


----------



## leo55 (18. August 2010)

Irgendeiner hat das doch bestimmt schonmal gemacht. Hier nen Video dazu
Blur Problem - Kostenlose hochqualitative Videospeicherung - Upload and share your videos


----------

